# What i can connect two vlan without 802.1q switch?



## andrian (Sep 22, 2016)

Hi, please help me.
What I can connect two vlan for two hosts without use 802.1q switch?


----------



## net_tech (Sep 22, 2016)

this ?


----------



## andrian (Sep 22, 2016)

this is a past stage.


----------



## phoenix (Sep 23, 2016)

If the switch doesn't support 802.1q vlan tagging, then your hosts cannot use tagged vlans.  Simple as that.

The switch will only understand untagged (default) vlan 1, and will drop tagged Ethernet frames.


----------



## andrian (Sep 26, 2016)

If connect two hosts with crossover Ethernet cables without switch?


----------



## phoenix (Sep 27, 2016)

andrian said:


> If connect two hosts with crossover Ethernet cables without switch?



In that case, you can enable tagged vlans on the hosts, and pass tagged Ethernet frames between them.

If you have enough network cards in a system, you can make your own "vlan switch", connecting to other stations.


----------



## andrian (Oct 10, 2016)

Thank you.


----------

